# Quick customer job done last night



## will1983 (8 Feb 2019)

Had a couple of productive hours in the workshop last night. I've been really busy insulating and lining the workshop the past few weeks so it was really nice to get on with some actual making.

A customer wants a shelf in her airing cupboard and due to her living in a really compact (read; bloody tiny) new build property there isn't the space to make it insitu. This is the solution I came up with, prefabricated and easily removable for boiler access/servicing.






All edges chamfered and sanded smooth, the front edge received a heavy chamfer to make getting things on/off easier.





Made from the finest wickes PSE banana pine and finished with danish oil. I actually bought all five of the available loose lengths with the intention of selecting the three best once it had settled in the workshop for a day or two. This was the worst of the 5 and is likely going to end up as firewood or get ripped down for a support batten in a little floating shelf job I've got booked for another customer.





This is only a little project and just one part of a job I am doing this weekend but may be of interest to some of the other members.


----------



## Inspector (8 Feb 2019)

Really nice pallet! :wink:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Feb 2019)

When I did mine I stuck them all together with hot melt - great when twelve moths later I had to dismantle it all, it just knocked apart.


----------



## lurker (8 Feb 2019)

phil.p":37370rfy said:


> When I did mine I stuck them all together with hot melt - great when twelve moths later I had to dismantle it all, it just knocked apart.



Moths in the airing cupboard is just asking for trouble


----------

